

Treasure hunters find mysterious shipwreck in Lake Michigan - diodorus
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/treasure-hunters-find-mysterious-shipwreck-in-lake-michigan/

======
themartorana
Local lore like this is always fun. If it ends up being a 100 year old tug,
hey, it's still a story. If it ends up being the Griffin, even better!

But this caught me:

 _" About 1,500 shipwrecks have been found on the bottom of Lake Michigan"_

Holy Toledo. Knowing nothing about the region, is Lake Michigan particularly
dangerous? Or are there tens of thousands of shipwrecks in the oceans? I guess
I never thought the number of lost ships was so high.

~~~
snowwrestler
The Great Lakes can be pretty dangerous. They're large bodies of water, pretty
deep and cold, and can experience very strong storms. Over the years they've
carried a lot of commerce and some big ships have gone down there.

That said, there probably are tens of thousands of shipwrecks in the oceans as
well.

